# 2022 Triple lead tap and die group buy question



## marcvolovic (Mar 4, 2022)

Hello,

Is there a plan afoot for a 2022 tap and die group buy?

I have already sold my kidneys for high quality prime glass for a camera, none left for tap and die sets .

Many thanks!

M


----------



## Monty (Mar 5, 2022)

No one has given me any indication of running one any time soon.


----------



## RobS (Mar 7, 2022)

Following, given the taps and dies wear out.


----------



## marcvolovic (Mar 8, 2022)

RobS said:


> Following, given the taps and dies wear out.


Ummm, given that most of us (I think) are tapping and dieing wood and acrylic - how long does it take a tap and die set to wear out?

M


----------



## RobS (Mar 8, 2022)

Depends on the material you are threading. A fellow pen turner has noted he is seeing wear at 60 kitless pens.


----------



## marcvolovic (Mar 8, 2022)

60? Wow! That is indeed quick. I am assuming one is turning Acrylic or stabilized wood.


----------



## DRBays (Mar 9, 2022)

I’m interested, if someone steps up to lead it.


----------



## RobS (Mar 9, 2022)

I’ll be contacting Tapco this week.


----------



## RobS (Mar 9, 2022)

This is not an official group buy post. I’ll be sending that out hopefully this weekend. I have spoken to Monty.

Ok looks like we have at least 2 takers, plus myself and my buddy. I plan on buying 2 each and so does my buddy so numbers are starting at a min buy of 4. If we can get 6 total or more of each the numbers drop dramatically. This will be a short window group buy. 

Here is what we I will get quoted with Tapco. 

M13x.8  triple lead Plug tap            

M13x.8  triple lead HS 1"OD Die  

M14x.8 triple lead plug tap            

M14x.8 triple lead HS 1 1/2"ODie        

M15x.8 triple lead plug tap              

M15x.8 triple lead HS 1 1/2"OD Die

Lead time for taps  approx 2 weeks
Special die lead time approx 6 weeks


----------



## fpokatu (Mar 9, 2022)

RobS said:


> This is not an official group buy post. I’ll be sending that out hopefully this weekend. I have spoken to Monty.
> 
> Ok looks like we have at least 2 takers, plus myself and my buddy. I plan on buying 2 each and so does my buddy so numbers are starting at a min buy of 4. If we can get 6 total or more of each the numbers drop dramatically. This will be a short window group buy.
> 
> ...


Hi, I am interested in an official or unofficial group buy. I might even be interested in helping organize it if that would help. 
From the list above, I would like to get:

- M13x.8  triple lead Plug tap           
- M13x.8  triple lead HS 1"OD Die 

Apologies if this should have been a private response.


----------



## Pete275 (Mar 9, 2022)

I am interested if it happens.

Wayne


----------



## Curly (Mar 9, 2022)

A member here, jick wu, has triple start taps and dies along with the nib taps etc that he sources in China. They are quite a bit cheaper than those bought in group buys in the past. I suggest contacting him to see what he can do price wise for a quantity group buy or if you can't get the numbers buy directly from him. I have all the sets I need (so won't be in this buy) from 10 through 15 and with the exception of the 15 they were all from groups buys. The 15 is from Jick. I'm not going to debate the US vs China sourcing as that is your choice but even if they wear out 50% faster than the domestic ones you are still ahead.


----------



## DRBays (Mar 9, 2022)

I’m potentially interested in the following as well:

- M13x.8 triple lead Plug tap 
- M13x.8 triple lead HS 1"OD Die

Depending on final price, possibly also the M14x.8 set….

Actually, I’d like to see some options for nib taps as well - the way that Hannah did last year…

Dennis


----------



## RobS (Mar 9, 2022)

Spoke to Tapco, here is the current pricing.

I'll craft an official group buy post and work with Monty to review and then we will proceed with the group buy.



Item3-5 pieces (ea)6 pieces (ea)9 pieces (ea)12 pieces (ea)24 pieces (ea)TapsM13x.8 triple lead Plug tap$ 115.90$ 88.8377.3967.9563.96M14x.8 triple lead plug tap$ 121.70$ 88.8377.3967.9563.96M15x.8 triple lead plug tap$ 137.14$ 106.2794.2780.5272.39DiesM13x.8 triple lead HS 1"OD Die$ * 141.00** $ 106.00*next break 1296.2012 is last breakM14x.8 triple lead HS 1 1/2"ODie$ 183.30$ 131.30next break 12117.0012 last breakM15x.8 triple lead HS 1 1/2"OD Die$ 183.30$ 131.30next break 12117.0012 last break


----------



## RobS (Mar 10, 2022)

Making progress, I will also be adding the following dies to the group buy, to allow people to make their own section mandrels.  These have not been offered in a long time, so hoping we can hit 12 people.  Waiting on the quote.  The official group buy thread will launch soon, I just sent over the first draft to Monty for review.

Jowo (5) M6.5X0.5
Jowo (#6) M7.4x.5
Bock (#5) 6.4x.6 
Bock (#6) 7.9x.6


----------



## Jarod888 (Mar 10, 2022)

It would be great to hit the 12 mark for the section dies.  I'd probably be interested in 1 of each if we could get to a reasonable cost.  I know there was some issues with the taps for sections in the past, so make sure to confirm sizing and tolerances. 
I'm pretty sure that is the "d#" reference in the sizing.


----------



## RobS (Mar 10, 2022)

Yup true story that the wrong Bock taps had been ordered in the past.  As a result I will not do the nib taps, given we can get those from 3 vendors at a reasonable price. But no one is selling the section dies and I did confirm the sizes. I personally have 3:4 of them but am missing the #6 Jowo. Hoping we get to 12 on those.


----------

